# Flying Phantom - Imo 8011770



## sparkie2182

*River Clyde tug sinking*

released by b.b.c............ tug sinks in river clyde

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7152965.stm


----------



## vicbitter57

*Crew missing, Tug Accident on the Clyde*

Just read this, not good. VB

http://www.mcga.gov.uk/c4mca/mcga-press-releases?id=1194D78863A4DE98&m=12&y=2007


----------



## billyboy

Lets hope the rest of the crew are found alive eh!


----------



## Gavin Gait

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=92749

That is spooky because that photo was only uploaded 2 days ago.

I hope they find the missing crew inside the hull alive in an air pocket


----------



## sparkie2182

lets hope, davie


----------



## Chouan

The BBC tonight thought that scandal about a Man U player was far more important than this potential tragedy, judging by its report sequencing.


----------



## sparkie2182

yes chouan.........

thats about the usual way of it....................


----------



## billyboy

if the tug actually went aground and capsized... what happened to the ship it was towing? surely the ship had a deeper draught.

My thoughts are with the relatives of the missing men. Especially at this time of year.
Lets all pray the get out quickly


----------



## sparkie2182

3 missing ..........

lets hope they are located swiftly........


----------



## Coastie

Davie Tait said:


> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=92749
> 
> That is spooky because that photo was only uploaded 2 days ago.
> 
> I hope they find the missing crew inside the hull alive in an air pocket



Very spooky, Davie, cos if you remember, there was a picture of the Bourbon Dolphin posted on here only a couple of days before she went as well!(EEK)

No time of year is good for anything like this to happen, but, as Billyboy says, it's particularly bad for it to happen this time of year.

My thoughts and prayers are with the Families.


----------



## tom e kelso

TUG CALAMITY : UPDATE


BBC Radio Scotland at 0600 this morning named the "capsized" tug as FLYING PHANTOM. Search for survivors stopped during the night on accountof fast currents (Strathclyde police divers) and dense freezing fog at the scene. Latter also caused Sea King helicopter from HMS Gannet, Prestwick to abort its search mission. The one survivor now in hospital and comfortable and has apparently been able to give his account of what happened. The bulk carrier Red Dragon berthed safely in KGV dock with the aid of the two remaining assisting tugs.
Exact posotion of sunken tug is apparently known (at the conjoining of the River Cart with the Clyde abreast the old John Brown's shipyard.)

(Personally,I just wonder if this was a case of the tow-line getting forward of the tug's beam. Witnessed such a capsizing in Bombay Alexandra Dock in early 1950's)

Tom

Tom


----------



## Tom S

See story from Glasgow Herald
http://www.theherald.co.uk/mostpopu...hree_feared_dead_after_tug_sinks_in_clyde.php
TomS


----------



## Tom S

Story from Scotsman http://news.scotsman.com/latestnews/Three-crew-missing-after-tug.3607110.jp
TomS


----------



## ddraigmor

Just before Christmas as well.

My heartfelt sympathy to the families of the crews involved and a sincere thank you to all the rescue services involved.

Jonty


----------



## CAPILANO

This tragic incident reminds me of a similar happening to me. May 1971, I was Master of the "Welsh City". We had loaded a full cargo og grain in Fremantle W.A. for Meadowside Granary, Glasgow. Pilot boarded and we proceeded inwards. All was under controll when, for no apparent reason, the vessel sheered off to port, side swiping the "Clan Macintosh" , alonside for repair, and ending up contacting the "Dixcove", lying ahead of the Clan Macintosh.
Both anchors were dropped resulting in the vessel running over them causing bottom damage in way of No.1 hold. The cause was firstly attributed to engine failure (Twin Rustons), however, this was soon disproved . Another theory put forward at the time was that it was as a result of an outflow (river?) on the starboard side suddenly affecting our steering. The forward tug was powerless to counteract the movement.
Anyone interested should refer to the "Scottish Daily Express" archives for May 17th 1971 which published a photo of the "entanglement" of the three ships involved, with the caption CARRY ON UP THE CLYDE!!
The one and only time I made the Press!
Fortunately there was no loss of life or injuries but I feel it is too much of a coincidence that the present incident so reflected my experience that it must have happened at the same location.


----------



## meechingman

My thoughts and prayers are with the families of the missing crew at this most difficult time.
Andy


----------



## Steve Woodward

The Red Jasmine involved in this left the Humber on the 12th December bound for the Clyde - she is a standard 7 hatch Panamax bulk carrier - L 225 B 32.2 Draft leaving here 8.45 mts., DWT 76,596, normal outbound passage with no probs , she sailed at night so no photos.
I would take any reports in the press as to what happened with a pinch of salt, especially the fact that the tug ran aground, there could be many reasons for this and we will have to wait for the MAIB report to shed unbiased and intelligent light on this.
Until then my thoughts are with those missing and their families and loved ones
Steve W


----------



## Pompeyfan

There always seems to be tragedy just before Christmas. We can only but hope and pray that a miracle will happen and they will be found alive.

David


----------



## Gavin Gait

The first link in the first post has been updated by the BBC and includes this photo









http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7154002.stm

My thoughts go out to the families of the 3 men and I hope that their bodies can be recovered ASAP


----------



## Semaj

It is very sad indeed and my heartfelt thoughts go out to the families involved. In August I was taking pictures of the Titan Crane at John Brown's shipyard and got a picture of the Flying Phantom sailing towards Erskine not far away from the accident.


----------



## DICK SLOAN

Very sad tonight' over this terrible tragedy.


----------



## STRAWBERRY

I Echo that of the previous posts. Our Thoughts are with family and friends, on such a tragic event.


----------



## karbine

my feelings also go out to the familys of those missing. The skipper Stephen Humphreys is a regular member on the site TugTalk, sadly he is still missing  




A member of the crew onboard Warrior III writes on tugtalk:

"The Warrior III urgently tried to make contact with her to assess her situation. ALL attempts failed and the Svitzer office were informed by the WARRIOR 111.
A member of the Clydesite family, Jamie Shorthouse was on the WARRIOR at this time and realizing the nature of that was unfolding he made a ,mobile phone call to his pal Keith at OWL(Offshore Workboats Ltd)based in Rothesay Docks to see if he could take a workboat out to see if he could try and locate the FLYING PHANTOMin the dense fog around the area of the River Cart.
Without hesitation Keith did just that and within a short period of time he phoned back with the sad news that the Phantom could not be found.
HOWEVER Keith recovered a man from the River (the only survivor) and made for shore to get him medical attention for shock and Hypothermia.

Without the promt actions of Keith and Jamie in all probability the death toll would have been higher and as such these 2 guys deserve the fullest of praise and any plaudits that people may like to post.
Heroes come in all shapes and sizes but its nice to have a few home grown ones amoungst us."


----------



## Semaj

Still no sign of the three crew members, hope it doesn't drag on for their families sake. One of them comes from my area (Houston) and I recognise his face. It brings it more to home, being new to attachments I put the wrong size on my last post this one is much larger.


----------



## Vernal

Our thoughts and prayers are with the families of these menespecially at this time of year


----------



## Santos

According to the TV News, the body of the Engineer has been recovered but there is no news yet of the Skipper or other crew member.

What a terrible thing to happen at any time never mind Christmas. My deepest condolences to all the familes concerned.

Chris.


----------



## Gavin Gait

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7157898.stm

They've got Eric Blackley's body now so that only leaves her skipper Stephen Humphreys to be found. I hope they find him very very soon.

My thoughts go out to the families


----------



## Ian

Condolences to the family,s of the crew members very, very, sad turn of events, lets hope that at the end of the day the family,s get the truth of this unfortunate tradgedy, GOD BLESS. Rgds Bill


----------



## sparkie2182

a sad time.......my condolences........and thanks to all the s.a.r. agencies involved.


----------



## Tailothebank

The body of skipper Stephen Humphreys has now also been recovered from the vessel. Little did I know that just 2 days after I took the photograph mentioned, this terrible tragedy would occur. My condolences go to all of the families. I wish a speedy recovery to survivor Brian Aitchison.
We knew Stephen as a young boy and as a fine young man, who will be sadly missed, as will Eric Blackley and Robert Cameron. Their deaths have affected many throughout Inverclyde and beyond, especially amongst the world's shipping communities, as evidenced by the many tributes which have featured in publications and online.
Remember also the crews of the other tugs present at the time, who worked closely with the victims and who are also suffering the loss of great friends and colleagues.


----------



## non descript

Tailothebank said:


> The body of skipper Stephen Humphreys has now also been recovered from the vessel. Little did I know that just 2 days after I took the photograph mentioned, this terrible tragedy would occur. My condolences go to all of the families. I wish a speedy recovery to survivor Brian Aitchison.
> We knew Stephen as a young boy and as a fine young man, who will be sadly missed, as will Eric Blackley and Robert Cameron. Their deaths have affected many throughout Inverclyde and beyond, especially amongst the world's shipping communities, as evidenced by the many tributes which have featured in publications and online.
> Remember also the crews of the other tugs present at the time, who worked closely with the victims and who are also suffering the loss of great friends and colleagues.


ToB
Your very gracious and heartfelt words sum up our feelings and for those close, as you very clearly are, and those further away, who read this thread in its entirety, will appreciate the sentiments expressed. Words alone always seem inadequate at times like these, but the thoughts and care that have gone into your own words, wherein the full scale of the tragedy and its bitter news, means a great deal, and is appreciated by all who have read the whole thread and all of the postings.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Anderskane

Tailothe bank, I would like to offer my sympathy to the families and colleagues of those men. That last post by Tonga says it all for us, 

There's more info on the guys in a "Scotsman" report here ;http://news.scotsman.com/scotland/Skipper39s-body-found--in.3617076.jp

Regards Keny.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Me too, A very very sad occasion indeed
Ray Jordan


----------



## Mike S

My sincere condolences to all the family members of those who have died and to the crews of the other tugs and the Master and Pilot of the vessel concerned.
This kind of thing effects every one concerned for the rest of their lives.
Having worked as a Tug Master for around 30 years I can still remember those times when things got a little "hairy". 
Thankfully the last years were spent on the azimuth prop tugs towing over the bow where things were so much easier and safer.
A terrible tragedy..........


----------



## Stewart J.

Steve Humphreys funeral tomorrow.

Stewart


----------



## Gavin Gait

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7174529.stm

Thats the announcement of her Skippers funeral , my thoughts go out to the families at this time


----------



## agentroadrunner

All,

I attended Stevie's funeral today.

A terribly harrowing event but a hugely dignified service with MN theme and very moving tributes from family and colleagues. 

He was well loved and will be similarly remembered.

_Eternal father strong to save..._

A.T. O'Brian

Master

P.S. Waverley


----------



## sparkie2182

it is fitting that an s.n. member attended.................

best regards........


----------



## Gavin Gait

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7176657.stm
Eric Blackley, 57 , will be laid to rest today , with Robert Cameron, 65 , being laid to rest on Wednesday.

My thoughts go out to the families of the men


----------



## Gavin Gait

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7186282.stm

Thats them getting ready to lift the hull


----------



## Gavin Gait

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7193603.stm

Looks like they have managed to lift her and she will be put into dry dock for a full examination.


----------



## Cossack

More pictures

http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/S...Url=1&family=editorial&phrase=flying phantom#


----------



## JimC

I was newbuilding surveyor for most of the jack-up rigs built at the old John Brown shipyard on the Clyde. As such, I had to approve and afterward accompany the newly build barges on tow from the yard to a leg-up location at Roseneath Patch on the lower Clyde. During these re-location moves, we used at least four of these tugs every time - including the 'Flying Phantom'.
These lads were skilled ship handlers and knew the river liie the backs of their hands. 'Girdling' (tow-line at right angles to the beam is always a problem although if I remember correctly - these vessels were fitted with tow hooks operating on a curved rail which had stops to help avoid 'girdling'. Since there has been a report of the vessel running aground: I wonder if 'dry docking effect (where - when grounding up right with the keel touching at all points sumultaneously, the virtual centre of gravity of the vessel rises rapidly and creates an overturning moment) might have been the cause. If so, these poor lads had no chance at all- especially, when it seems that the vessel fell over into the adjacent deeper water. catastrophic. The sad thing is that all those shore wallahs who enjoyed the sensational nature of the media reports will have forgotten already and have moved on to other, greener pastures. I also used these tugs in even earlier days when I sailed with Anchor Line from Yorkhill Quay. In all these years, I never once saw anything but sheer professionalism in the way these vessels were handled and I can't believe that this one was being handled in any less a professional manner. May they rest in peace - too young to be gone.. an I'm still here. Alas! Alas! Alas!

Jim C.


----------



## John Cassels

What do you mean Jim ; Alas , Alas , Alas ; Is there no help .............


----------



## raybnz

I have been wondering if the Engineer Eric Blackley is a distant relative to me. We both share the same surname and my father grew up in Glasgow.


----------



## JimC

John Cassels said:


> What do you mean Jim ; Alas , Alas , Alas ; Is there no help .............


Actually I was thinking of my 'mother' when I wrote that. I see you sign yourself JC.. we could be brothers!

Jim C.


----------



## Gulpers

*MAIB Report and demand for public inquiry*

MAIB have released their report into the loss of Flying Phantom. BBC report *here*. 
The BBC is also reporting that the families are demanding a public inquiry into the incident. *Here.*


----------



## jimmys

*Tug Sinking*

I used to live in the area this accident happened. I have never seen fogs like you get there. Just in the area Linwood Moss, Inchinnan and Erskine it just sits there right on the river. Real pea soupers.
Very difficult to navigate that area, the river is not in good condition either.
I walked it just after the accident, what a change from the old Clyde Trust days.

regards
jimmy


----------



## karbine

I have just read the report above by the MAIB. A very sad and dramatic thing to read.

There is one picture in the report that shows the tug afloat. Was she scrapped? I never found out what happend to her.


----------



## James_C

Ben,
She's still lying in Glasgow, though no doubt she will be scrapped.


----------



## jimmys

*Tug Sinking*

I think she has been declared a constructive total loss.

I used to survey her she was a nice little tug.

I am in Glasgow the relatives group are very strong, they may get what they want. GovUK is very weak.

regards
jimmy


----------



## tony Allard

hello all. i was wondering what ever happened to the tug FLYING PHANTOM - IMO 8011770. i know it was recovered for Analyzing into the cause of the sinking. was she scrapped after the investigation. 
pic is below.

thanks. 

Tony.


----------



## eriskay

Still lying at KGV in Glasgow - believe she has to remain there until all legal issues have been resolved and finalised. A sad sight.


----------



## tony Allard

its a shame to see an old tug lying around rusting away.
i know its sad that 3 crew members were tragically taken from loved ones when she went down. but it would be good if she could be preserved or sold on. too many old tugs disappearing forever. all there seems to be around is non British, Scottish, etc tugs nowadays.


----------



## hamishb

tony Allard said:


> its a shame to see an old tug lying around rusting away.
> i know its sad that 3 crew members were tragically taken from loved ones when she went down. but it would be good if she could be preserved or sold on. too many old tugs disappearing forever. all there seems to be around is non British, Scottish, etc tugs nowadays.


There is a report in the Greenock Telegraph today Tuesday 11th December stating the Port authority Clydeport and Svitzer the operators of the Flying Falcon, that criminal proceedings under the health and safety at work act 1974 have been raised at Dumbarton Sheriff Court no dates have been announced. Doesn't seem like that she sank in 2007, 19th December time passes quickly at times.
I hope the families get some satisfaction from this
Hamish


----------



## tony Allard

oh ok hamish.

Tony.


----------



## hamishb

Today, Saturday 5th October the Greenock Telegraph reports that Clydeport and owners Sviyzer will be in the dock in the High Court in Glasgow on 14th October. They also say that it will be next Monday so sometime soon I guess. 
the Crown Office say Clydeport Operations and Svitzer marine limited are to face charges under the Health and Safety etc act 1974 in relation to events surrounding an incident on the River Clyde on 19th December 2007 involving the Greenock based tug boat The Flying Phantom. end.
What a long time for the families to wait for closure . Seems that they are going to launch civil action against the two forms.
The full article can be seen at www.greenocktelegraph.co.uk 
Regards
Hamish


----------



## Basil

Investigation findings HERE.


----------



## hamishb

Latest from BBC www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-20777297
Hamish


----------



## hamishb

*Flying Phantom*

The Tele. reports today Wed. 13th November 2013, that the owners will be sentenced today at Edinburgh High Court.
Switzer Marine have pleaded guilty last month of failing to ensure the safety of the crew on board the Greenock based vessel, which sank in thick fog while towing a bulk carrier in the river Clyde six years ago.
Port operators Clydeport also face charges under the Health and Safety Act 1974 in connection with the Phantom. Hearing set for Tuesday 3rd December in Edinburgh.
Hamish


----------



## hamishb

Last month Svitzer Marine were fined £1.7 million after pleading guilty
Court proceedings against port authority Clydeport have been delayed untill next year.
Clydeport was due in the dock at the High Court in Edinburgh every day last week but the case was repeatedly continued.
From Greenock Telegraph 9th December


----------



## tony Allard

1.7 mil wow, that is a lot of money.
this incident happened 6 years and only now something is happening, makes me think that someone was trying to hold back the court case.

thanks for the info everyone.
Tony.


----------



## jimthehat

tony Allard said:


> 1.7 mil wow, that is a lot of money.
> this incident happened 6 years and only now something is happening, makes me think that someone was trying to hold back the court case.
> 
> thanks for the info everyone.
> Tony.


When i was up for second mates in greenock my uncle was chief on one of the flying tugs and whilst coming up under the bow a ship proceed inward past dumbarton she got caught under the bow of the ship and and was pushed under and sunk,everyone got out of the tug,I just cannot remember the tugs name.

jim


----------



## hamishb

Greenock Telegraph reports on Friday 4th that Svitzer have failed in their appeal against the £1.7 million over the sinking of Flying Phantom.
Also Clydeport continue to not guilty which prolongs the ordeal for the men's loved ones
Regards
Hamish


----------



## Gulpers

Clydeport fined - latest developments from BBC.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-29410685


----------



## ben27

good day sparkie2182.sm,20th dec.2007.07:01.re:flying phantom-im08011770.i have read this old thread,read your link.#1.a terrible accident.thank you for posting,to those who were lost may they rest in peace.regards ben27


----------



## hamishb

Greenock Tele. reports on Friday 22nd February 2015 that the Flying Phantom has been towed down river from King George V dock to Roseneath under cover of darkness on Wednesday night. It is understood that she is to be broken up. It is believed that the victims families were made aware of the situation.
It was announced that no fatal accident Enquiry would be held into the tragedy.
Scotland's top law officer, Lord Advocate Frank Mulholland, explained that the two criminal cases had fully established the reasons for the accident.
Such a long time since she was salvaged in 2008
For anyone who is interested Greenock Telegraph can be found at www.greenocktelegraph.co.uk
Regards
Hamish


----------

